
Are robotic guards the answer to controlling prison costs? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/126313-robotic-guards-the-answer-to-controlling-prison-costs
======
orthecreedence
I have a better idea for controlling prison costs (at least in the US): let
the non-violent drug offenders (~20% of total offenders) out of prison, and
don't put them there in the first place.

When ideas like the above get completely shut down by the prison lobby,
imagine their reaction to "let's replace prison guards with robots lol!!"

Broken prison systems aside, can anybody point out cases of humans being
replaced by robots being _cheaper_ than just paying a human to do it? I know
for things like manufacturing this makes sense (so machines building machines)
but as far as machines interfacing with humans, it seems the cost would be
_higher_.

------
jacquesm
No, the answer is not to have so many people in prison in the first place.

